# Miami Man In Van Guns Down AK-47 Wielding Robber Because He Didn’t Want ‘To Go Out Like A Punk’



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://miami.cbslocal.com/2019/11/25/miami-man-kills-ak-47-wielding-robber/


----------

